# Ryan's or Golden Corral Yeast Rolls, How to Make



## daltonj (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on this site. I've been reading a lot of great stuff on here. Let me know if I'm posting this in the wrong area, but I was hoping with all the knowledgeable people on here, someone could help me with my dilemma.

For years now, I've been looking online periodically for a recipe to replicate the rolls you find at a Golden Corral or Ryan's restaurant. Because they're pretty much identical and I believe I've had the same kind at other restaurants, they can't be a closely guarded secret.

They're similar to those at Texas Roadhouse, but lighter and fluffier. They're moist, compress very easily and spring back, and have a really good chew to them. One problem I run into is I'll see someone say they have the perfect Ryan's roll replica, it's just like they used to get in school. Either they had much better rolls in their school than I did or their regional Ryan's serves a different style. I'll include a picture below that does a good job of representing them.

It's a little hard for me to describe them because I'll say they're moist and fluffy, but I've had other bread that is fairly fluffy and isn't dry, but is absolutely not the taste or texture of what I'm looking for.

If anyone know what I'm talking about and has had these rolls (preferably slathered in honey butter), then please feel free to help me convey it to others. Our local Ryan's shut down and it's about 45min to the closest Golden Corral. Their food is fairly sub-par, but it's worth the ride for these rolls. Thanks for any help you can provide.





  








vrz2d.png




__
daltonj


__
Dec 2, 2016












  








ls.jpg




__
daltonj


__
Dec 2, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Raised yeast products are fairly simple to make...more about the technique than the recipe IMO.

Have you tried at all to pull a batch together and how did that come out?

If so...recipe plus what they looked and felt like during your steps would be great to have.

I have not been in those kitchens but FYI there are some places that order in already formed, frozen and unbaked rolls.

Texas Roadhouse is one...they come from the company commissary.

Their rolls are a bit sweet and have a fairly compact body...a bit heavy but still yummy and are served with honey butter.

The Grands first choice for after church Sunday dinner (teenage boys don't care what things taste like...only a standing request for LOTS of whatever ;-)

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

My knockoff of that type of roll is made with Bridgeford frozen dough. https://www.bridgford.com/bread/

Scale, form, and rise. Brush with cream (or eggwash) for color and bake.

http://www.thefreshloaf.com/lessons/glazing

Results are similar so long as the rolls are not overrisen.


----------



## daltonj (Dec 2, 2016)

I know what you mean about wanting lots. It's a running joke in my family that my dad asks the server what the biggest thing on the menu is. That kind of thinking packed the pounds on me unfortunately. Granted I'm 6'2" and put it on all over, as opposed to just my stomach, but I got up to 283lbs earlier this year. I've cut back on my intake, only drink water and walk every. So far I'm down 25lbs.

I made two different recipes that were supposedly "perfect". Whether it was me or the recipe, I know they turned out too tough to eat. It's been long enough that I don't remember how they felt step by step, but I have had issues with bread recipes in the past where I follow the recipe to the letter and they always seem too dry. I don't like to go off recipe on the first attempt though. I've also had a couple of bread recipes that turned out perfect, so I don't know.

I've got stuff going on for the next few weekends, but if I can find the time, I'll try to make a new recipe I found this weekend and let you know. I'll try to take pictures of my process.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Not sure if you've tried this, try searching for "Parker House Rolls" and see what comes up. Those look like Parker House Rolls.


----------



## daltonj (Dec 2, 2016)

I will definitely look up parker house rolls and see if any of the homemade versions look right, but I've had the parker house rolls from the store and they don't taste at all the same or have a similar texture.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

You really need to take a vacation to Boston to find out what a Parker House roll really is. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------

